# Philips FWM 6500X/77  No enciende fuente



## juan rivero

Buenas, tengo este equipo que no enciende nada, verifique entrada en primario y tengo tensión en los filtros, en secundario verifique todos los diodos y transistores y se encuentra bien, pero secundario sigue sin tension, alguna sugerencia


----------



## Dls

si podrias mandar una foto de buena calidad de la placa por encima y abajo estaria bien

tienes voltaje de stand by?

si no tienes, comieza por ahi


----------



## juan rivero

Hola, foto solo en celular pero calidad mala, los conector CNO6 dice: (+12V)-GND-AC2-AC1-(-30V), luego conector: CN02 dice:+12y12-...GND...D5V---GND---M5V----ECO--PTO, después el otro conector ya es de los 40v, verificare tensión, están tensiones que dicen en conector están cero.


----------



## Dls

Tienes un problama entre el primario y secundario
No tienes ningun voltaje de secundario? Ninguno?


----------



## juan rivero

Hola amigo, comento que solucione, lo malo me hizo perder tiempo y no tome dato como para pasar al foro, era un diodo rectificador chico después del choper ya que tienes varios, digo chico por que tiene varios cono transistor físicamente, este es un diodo chico, saque todo uno por uno y me encontré en corto, cambie ahí funciono correcto, gracias saludos


----------



## makin

Yo tuve un problema similar en el mismo philips, que no encendía y si efectivamente, encontré un diodo que estaba en corto circuito, sale del tranformador choper T2, no dice el número del diodo en la placa. Arriba del choper dice TOPOW-1. Espero les sirva.


----------



## niguel

hola amigos del foro tengo la misma fuente , el problema es que el equipo apenas la conectas ala red enciende todas las luces del panel todo normal y cuando por ejemplo le das en funcion tuner este empieza como a funcionar pero se vuelve al estado anterior (sin parlante conectado).
lo que me di cuenta es nunca hay los +-40 v , mi duda como puedo probar la fuente sola para descartarla.


----------



## Dls

niguel dijo:


> hola amigos del foro tengo la misma fuente , el problema es que el equipo apenas la conectas ala red enciende todas las luces del panel todo normal y cuando por ejemplo le das en funcion tuner este empieza como a funcionar pero se vuelve al estado anterior (sin parlante conectado).
> lo que me di cuenta es nunca hay los +-40 v , mi duda como puedo probar la fuente sola para descartarla.



NO te entendi en lo mas minimo

detalla "le das en funcion tuner este empieza como a funcionar pero se vuelve al estado anterior (sin parlante conectado)"

que es el estado anterior?


----------



## niguel

disculpen la tardanza el problema fue el tl494.


----------



## marcelozarate36

Hola tengo el mismo problema me pueden indicar cual es el diodo xq no lo encuentro y no kiero sacar todos los componentes por favor


----------



## Matiasduran

Nadie tiene las caracteristicas o alguna foto del diodo


----------



## tecnochac

el diodo es her253


----------



## Matiasduran

Buenos dias tecnochac muchas gracias. Ya lo encontre


----------



## marcirolon

a mi me paso lo mismo pero me entraron al taller dos iguales de distintos clientes al lado del transformador T2 que es exitado por el 5N60 el diodo delos 19 + volts en corto y del otro los - 19volts tambien en corto los podes ubicar sin desoldar nada simplemente con el tester en ohm en la escala mas baja
 este foro me ayudo muchisimo 
saludos y gracias a todos los colegas


----------



## ivan03488

Hola gente, tengo un equipo que creo que tiene la misma fuente, una pow610-tp que a diferencia de lo comentado me entrega +-75v en los pines que tendrían que ser +-40v y no puedo encontrar la falla, si alguno me da una mano seria de mucha ayuda.

Desde ya gracias


----------



## marcirolon

hola ivan
 mientras otros colegas piensan en algo mas concreto revisa los capacitores de valor chico que seguro la fuente se esta embalando de la misma manera que en los tv, coloca como carga dos  lamparas comunes, una al + y la otra al (-) y anda puenteando los capacitores de la fuente conmutada y controla si  el brillo se altera , ese metodo me sirvio de mucho y es practico
saludos y exitos


----------



## ivan03488

Muchas gracias, una pregunta, puedo sacar los capacitores de filtro de salida? porque son de 50v y ya exploto uno por tener 75v


----------



## marcirolon

si son capacitores de acoplamiento al parlante  no , porque bloquean la componente continua , pero si me decis los de la fuente ,ponele  provisoriamente de 100 volts de aislacion


----------



## hellfire4

Bueno, por estos lados, aportare mi granito nomás (bueno, el SM en todo caso)


----------



## ivan03488

bueno, cambie todos los capacitores y puse los de salida de 100v por las dudas, y no, sigue yéndose a 75v, lo que note es que empieza en 40v, pero empieza a subir y se queda en 75v, pareciera ser que no hay nada que lo regule, hay un par de potenciómetros, pero no se si tocarlos. el resto de las tenciones como la de 12v, 5v etc. están bien.


otra cosa que no pude encontrar por ningun lado es el esquematico, la fuente dice pow610-tp, pero no pude encontrar el esquematico.


----------



## hellfire4

ivan03488 dijo:


> otra cosa que no pude encontrar por ningun lado es el esquematico, la fuente dice pow610-tp, pero no pude encontrar el esquematico.




Uy, estos manuales de servicio que le omiten alguno que otro diagrama

A ver, es una Fuente System Philips Fwm 998 E Fwm 9000 (topow Pow610)
Nuevamente, se le agradece a tecnicosaurios


----------



## ivan03488

Genio!!!! Mil gracias ahora tengo más esperanzas. 

Perdón que siga molestando jaja, cambié el tl494 y sigue igual, si varío los potenciómetros (azul) variaría la salida ? Me confunden mucho éstas fuentes con muchas tensiones distintas


----------



## Jorgito87

Vengo con un problemita con una fuente topow Philips pow610a-tp
La alimento con 220v, y en la salida en vez de tener +-40v, tengo entre 0v o 0.02v

La conecté con lámpara en serie, la cual al principio brilla mucho y luego se va atenuando hasta quedar apenas visible el filamento color naranja.

He quitado los diodos que están cerca de transformador T2, ya que midiéndolos en placa figuraba que algunos estaban mal. Luego al medir con el tester, marcan perfecto.

El cooler fan que tiene la placa tampoco enciende, no da señales de vida la pobre fuente (el cooler lo probé aparte y funciona).

No se cómo proseguir, tengo varias placas con el mismo problema.

Saludos y gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## Damian999

Colegas, aquí les dejo el enlace del diagrama de la otra fuente para los otros equipos de la misma línea FWM la POW600 https://www.electronica-pt.com/esquema/func-fileinfo/34698/



Jorgito87 dijo:


> Vengo con un problemita con una fuente topow Philips pow610a-tp
> La alimento con 220v, y en la salida en vez de tener +-40v, tengo entre 0v o 0.02v .



La fuente secundaria arranca cuando "juntás" los terminales M6V (o M5v) con ECO. Saludos!


----------



## Gonza22

tecnochac dijo:


> el diodo es her253


  cual es ese diodo bro yo no lo pude encontrar " x favor ayuda


----------



## mag1981

Tengo una fuente parecida modelo TOPW POW600, la cual le cambiaron el MOS3 solamente. Yo voy a colocar el mosfet que dice el esquema y cambiar las 3 resis de 1.5 (r32/33/34 ) y verificar el optoacoplador. Pero tambien el mismo problema que ustedes la cual no enciende el equipo y no entrega ningun voltaje a la salida, hago esos cambios y comento gracias.Saludos desde Posadas.


----------



## Damian999

mag1981 dijo:


> Tengo una fuente parecida modelo TOPW POW600, la cual le cambiaron el MOS3 solamente. Yo voy a colocar el mosfet que dice el esquema y cambiar las 3 resis de 1.5 (r32/33/34 ) y verificar el optoacoplador. Pero tambien el mismo problema que ustedes la cual no enciende el equipo y no entrega ningun voltaje a la salida, hago esos cambios y comento gracias.Saludos desde Posadas.



Si cambiaste las resistencias y el mosfet y no funciona (habiendo chequeados los 2 diodos pequeños(1N4007), fusible pequeño y el varistor que está en camino) y en el caso de no oscilar es el integrado de 6 patas SMD que está cerca del MOS3 el que debe reemplazarse. Saludos!


----------



## mag1981

Cambio todo menos el oscilador y comento, pero seguro está molestando y en mi caso no tengo estación de soldado para quitar pero me daré maña gracias


----------



## follow8

Damian999 dijo:


> Si cambiaste las resistencias y el mosfet y no funciona (habiendo chequeados los 2 diodos pequeños(1N4007), fusible pequeño y el varistor que está en camino) y en el caso de no oscilar es el integrado de 6 patas SMD que está cerca del MOS3 el que debe reemplazarse. Saludos!



Una consulta, ya que veo que sabés sobre esta fuente. Tenés idea cual de las resistencias es la que regula la tensión de salida? Necesito dismimuir la tensión de +-40v a unos +-30v. Gracias


----------



## mag1981

Bueno el IC6 smd segun esquema me figura LD7535 pero en las tiendas consigo LD7575, seran los mismos??


----------



## Hatman23

Yo tengo un problema con la salida de audio con volumen al maximo se escucha muy bajo pero sin distorcion, prodra ser el TDA8954 TH que este fallando o tiene alguna etapa de pre amp que pueda estar fallando si alguien tiene alguna idea.

Ya encontre la falla es el TDA7468D procesador de audio, le iyecte una señal directamente al AMP y funciona, luego hice un puente en el IC con los pines de entrada y de salida y nada, despues realize un puende directamente de la salida del MPR/CD al AMP y funciono pero sin control de volumen ya que es este el IC que realiza esta funcion TDA7468D.

Hola amigos yo tuve ya encontre la solucion para Philips FW6000x/77 lo resolvi de la siguiente manera, puse un pendrive con un mp3 y conecte desde la salida del CN602 (CD-R / CD-L) que es el conector que viene el audio del CD y el MP3 al conector CN611 y se escuchaba mas fuerte pero mal eso es por los GND. Entonces medi las entrada de audio de "CD-R / CD-L" en el TDA7468D que son los PIN 26 y 3, toda la prueba la realize con un audicular que le solde unos cables con terminales, bueno en el CN602 tenia señal y en los PIN 26 y 3 tambien tenia señal, para la prueba puse el negativo del audicular en el GND del CN602 y con el positivo fui buscando la señal. Bueno despues de esto medi las salidas del TDA7468D y no tenia nada, las salidas del TDA son los pines 17 y 12, revise el U602  con un probador de OP AMP y estaba bien . Entonces se me ocurrio hacer al reves poner el positivo en el CN602 y el negativo en las salidas del TDA y encontre señal nuevamente esto me indico que el U602 no funcionaba correctamente, porque el U602 es el que se encarga en convertir la señal en AC, entonces medi el voltage del U609 y me daba 9v medi el voltage del U602 y no tenia lectura, empeze a revisar y encontre que el L605 estaba quemado, lo reemplaze por un inductor de 100Uh (marron, negro, marron, plata) de 360ma y funciono perfectamente. Si te fijas en la placa tienes dos inductores cerca del conector CN611 midelo con el tester en continuidad y reemplaza el inductor quemado, el inductor que trae es de 22Uh 100ma yo puse uno mas grande. Medi el voltage en el U602 y tenia 8v9. Si no tienes un inductor tipo axial puedes hacer un jumper directamente pero no te lo recomiento porque el inductor esta trabajando como un filtro EMC generalmete es un ceramico de 103, el inductor 22Uh y otro ceramico de 104 esto es para evitar interferencias que podrian afectar el funcionamiento del OP AMP C4558. Bueno espero que les sirva. No puedo subir el Manual de servicio busquenlo como FW6000 Service Manual.


----------



## marcos12

Hola amigos , alguien me puede ayudar ?

Philips FWM 6500X/77 enciende y toca un poco en 220 , en 110 está en corto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No se puede andar probando indiscriminadamente en 220 o 110 V


----------



## Novato26

Sin querer *por* mi pulso toqu*é* una resistencia con un transformador y cuando conecto a 220 me salta la termica .


----------



## pandacba

Puede que el transformador o la salida del mismo este en corto, pero si no especificas de que se trata no se te puede ayudar mucho, de que equipo, marca modelo, fotos donde fue el corto, todo eso ayuda


----------



## Novato26

Es de un equipo Philips FWM 998 55 , pasa q*ue* sin querer toque dos patas del transformador y ahora directamente cuando lo enchufo a 220 me corra la luz en casa ...saqu*é* el transformador y sigue el problema.


----------



## pandacba

La fuente es conmutada y tiene los trnasistores de potencia muertos


----------



## Novato26

Debo cambiar todos los mosfet?


----------



## Skarcha

Tengo para reparar una fuente POW600 versión 1.3 de 2010-07-19. Alguien tiene el plano? Me explota VR1 por los aires.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Emanuelbernal

mag1981 dijo:


> Bueno el IC6 smd segun esquema me figura LD7535 pero en las tiendas consigo LD7575, seran los mismos??


Pudiste arreglar el equipo?


----------



## julio21

*B*uen día*,* tengo en el taller un Phil*i*ps fwt 6600x/77 el cual no enciende nada. Cambi*é* fusible, diodos y *M*osfet 5n60, pero todo sigue igual. Tengo dudas de los diodos D22 y Zd5 que están cerca del optoacoplador pero no consigo el diagrama de ésta fuente, si alguien puede ayudarme desde ya agradecido.


----------



## DJ T3

julio21 dijo:


> no consigo el diagrama de ésta fuente


Publica fotos de ambas caras, enfocadas e iluminadas de la fuente.


----------

